# Why are Lincoln Mark V's never made into lowriders



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

Seriously, they can look so good without doing anything to them besides getting the chrome shiney and putting some 13's on them. But I never see anyone on here with them. I have one them I'm trying to sell, and they just get no love from anyone...

Whats up with that?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got one in the works . :biggrin: 

Plus Las Vegas is a Mark V.


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

Whew yours looks nice, I always had a love for black Mark V's


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT!!!!!!!!! HERE'S A MARK V FOR YOU.......... :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=234917]
[attachmentid=234919]
[attachmentid=234920]
[attachmentid=234918]


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

I agree they are badass cars, i guess they are not in demand yet?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 4 2005, 09:16 PM~3544361
> *I agree they are badass cars, i guess they are not in demand yet?
> *



I REALLY DON'T AGREE BRO...MY LINC WAS BUILT & PAINTED BY ROD POWELL BACK IN 79... THERE'S ALSO LIFESTYLE'S "LAS VEGAS" BUILT BY JOE RAY BACK IN THE DAY....AND MANY MANY MORE............PAULY


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 4 2005, 09:10 PM~3544321
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!! HERE'S A MARK V FOR YOU.......... :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=234917]
> ...


I would love to see this car in person. I got that issue of LRM too. I always check it out. I know it is hard to get parts for these cars, I've been searchin ebay for deals.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

That grille is badass! I've seen a few grilles like that in LRM. Is that a kit now or is it custom. There are a few clean Lincolns rolling T.O. right now.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 4 2005, 09:22 PM~3544401
> *I REALLY DON'T AGREE BRO...MY LINC WAS BUILT & PAINTED BY ROD POWELL BACK IN 79... THERE'S ALSO LIFESTYLE'S "LAS VEGAS" BUILT BY JOE RAY BACK IN THE DAY....AND MANY MANY MORE............PAULY
> *


Yeah, they're out there. I've looked thru my old LRM from the 90's and found quite a bit in there.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 09:25 PM~3544416
> *That grille is badass!  I've seen a few grilles like that in LRM.  Is that a kit now or is it custom.  There are a few clean Lincolns rolling T.O. right now.
> *


That's a stock grill, the bumper is cut so you can see it in it's full glory.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

mann, dont get down because people here dont want your car! i tried selling a few of my cars here with no luck. if its not a g-body, caddy or caprice or impala youll have trouble selling it. 

mark Vs make great lowriders, ive already had 2 and looking for a 3rd. theres a nice one down the street i wanna pick up, same color as yours, no vynil, moonroof and 30 spoke cragers on it. heres a pic of each. the beige one wasnt a lowrider towards the end i guess, it was bagged and primerd/shaved with the top chopped off. 

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/swi...coln/mark5a.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/swi...ln/IMG01262.jpg


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Aug 4 2005, 09:35 PM~3544466
> *mann, dont get down because people here dont want your car! i tried selling a few of my cars here with no luck. if its not a g-body, caddy or caprice or impala youll have trouble selling it.
> 
> mark Vs make great lowriders, ive already had 2 and looking for a 3rd. theres a nice one down the street i wanna pick up, same color as yours, no vynil, moonroof and 30 spoke cragers on it. heres a pic of each. the beige one wasnt a lowrider towards the end i guess, it was bagged and primerd/shaved with the top chopped off.
> ...


Dang what you was runnin with in that last picture!?


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Aug 4 2005, 09:35 PM~3544466
> *mann, dont get down because people here dont want your car! i tried selling a few of my cars here with no luck. if its not a g-body, caddy or caprice or impala youll have trouble selling it.
> 
> mark Vs make great lowriders, ive already had 2 and looking for a 3rd. theres a nice one down the street i wanna pick up, same color as yours, no vynil, moonroof and 30 spoke cragers on it. heres a pic of each. the beige one wasnt a lowrider towards the end i guess, it was bagged and primerd/shaved with the top chopped off.
> ...


I'm not down because no one here wants my car...Im down because no one anywhere wants my car. Wait, I take that back, most people want it, but arn't willing to pay anything even reasonable for it.

edit: What were you running in that last pic? I've heard these things are horrible for hopping because they're so heavy.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah alot of the people here are too cheap. :angry: 

that last pic was a single pump to the front with a #11marz 10 batts at 96 volts, #6 lines, 4.5 ton coils. it woulda did alot better, but the rear had accumaltors and no shocks so it would start to buck when it started to get up really good.


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

Las Vegas


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

not a lincoln..but ford...Tbird...these cars make some sweet lows...the lines, symmetry when they are layed...just luxury of them is soo sweet!! ii just got this car so go easy on it....hahaha


















i say keep it...do it up and then rub it in their faces afterwards....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

bad lincs right there


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 5 2005, 12:14 PM~3547357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*hahahaha..hey where did you get the pic of that show....that was one of my shows!!!!!!!!!! see my rivi in front of the linc!?!? hahahaha*_


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 4 2005, 08:22 PM~3544401
> *I REALLY DON'T AGREE BRO...MY LINC WAS BUILT & PAINTED BY ROD POWELL BACK IN 79... THERE'S ALSO LIFESTYLE'S "LAS VEGAS" BUILT BY JOE RAY BACK IN THE DAY....AND MANY MANY MORE............PAULY
> *


What i ment was like back then everyone had a 67, couple years ago 64 and now everyone has a g-body ride. What i mean is it's only a matter of time before many people start buying them again as of today!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 5 2005, 08:16 PM~3547371
> *hahahaha..hey where did you get the pic of that show....that was one of my shows!!!!!!!!!! see my rivi in front of the linc!?!? hahahaha
> *




i store any good pic i see


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Aug 5 2005, 02:41 PM~3548213
> *im gettin a mark 5 diamond jubaly (sp)....clean as hell for free
> *


damn diamond jubilee...damn those are the shit


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my homies in the works


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i like the mkv's, just not the split front bumper that much.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 5 2005, 04:18 PM~3548405
> *i like the mkv's, just not the split front bumper that much.
> *


i think the split bumper is hot


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

a lil somethin i saw in south phoenix...... :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 5 2005, 12:06 PM~3546875
> *Las Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


is that thing still around? I havent seen it in a long while.


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

Johnny,

You need to put a set of tru rays on that FORD!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 5 2005, 11:17 AM~3546955
> *not a lincoln..but ford...Tbird...these cars make some sweet lows...the lines, symmetry when they are layed...just luxury of them is soo sweet!! ii just got this car so go easy on it....hahaha
> 
> 
> ...



get rid of the rims on that :uh: 

and then sell them to me fo really cheap :biggrin:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

I love the Mark V's I wanna lowride a 70's or 80's one


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 5 2005, 02:53 PM~3548289
> *my homies in the works
> *


I have to say I always wondered what a vert mark v would look like. To be honest where the top is sitting on his looks pretty crappy, if something came over and covered it, then it would be nice as hell.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

mines is not a Mark V or T-bird but its pretty much the same


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

^^^^what is yours


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

in my town there was a 79 mkv gevinchy for sale. but the trunk was completley rotted out. the shag carpet was still all there wasnt worth 3500 tho


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Faust_@Aug 5 2005, 06:02 AM~3544281
> *Seriously, they can look so good without doing anything to them besides getting the chrome shiney and putting some 13's on them.  But I never see anyone on here with them.  I have one them I'm trying to sell, and they just get no love from anyone...
> 
> Whats up with that?
> *


so,,why dont you keep yours, and build it as a lowrider?


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 7 2005, 06:56 AM~3555651
> *so,,why dont you keep yours, and build it as a lowrider?
> *


Well I'm going to, since no one wants to buy it. It just needs alot of work, im not sure if the frame currently could even take a hop, but who knows.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

A buddy of mine is building one right now.Real bad ass. He's in Individuals. Full chrome underneth it with a muraled frame,etc etc. I'll see if anyone has some pics of it somewhere.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 7 2005, 06:32 PM~3557123
> *A buddy of mine is building one right now.Real bad ass. He's in Individuals. Full chrome underneth it with a muraled frame,etc etc. I'll see if anyone has some pics of it somewhere.
> *


we would love to see pics of it...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Faust_@Aug 6 2005, 10:40 PM~3554935
> *I have to say I always wondered what a vert mark v would look like.  To be honest where the top is sitting on his looks pretty crappy, if something came over and covered it, then it would be nice as hell.
> *



it has a boot and it will sit lower than that


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

this one has a split bumper. :0
pics don't do it justice.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Faust_@Aug 7 2005, 01:10 PM~3556544
> *Well I'm going to, since no one wants to buy it.  It just needs alot of work, im not sure if the frame currently could even take a hop, but who knows.
> *


That's good homie. Just take your time with.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

I for one am a lincoln man, I have a 78 town coupe, but my new project is a markv diamond jubilee
[attachmentid=241754]
[attachmentid=241763]
[attachmentid=241772]
[attachmentid=241775]

and my new project 
[attachmentid=241779]


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Aug 11 2005, 05:48 AM~3592236
> *I for one am a lincoln man, I have a 78 town coupe, but my new project is a markv diamond jubilee
> [attachmentid=241754]
> [attachmentid=241763]
> ...


 :0  Fuchin bad ass!!!!


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks for the props !!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Those cars are looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong. :biggrin:


----------

